# Karcher window vac £19.99



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5623


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ordered one this morning - good value for money


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive got one and they work pretty well


----------

